# Connecting Smart Phone / tablet via vga



## A_D (May 29, 2006)

Hi,

The network kvm had a few issues recently (due to faulty cable)...tried a different one which worked fine.....awaiting replacement..
ANYWHO... My question is is there anyway to connect your tablet/smart phone to view a server's screen (im guessing by VGA). I've had issues in the past where a server would fail to respond because it hadnt restarted properly (stuck at the boot screen)...in such cases, where you don't have access to a monitor in the room to check.

Any suggestions? ...


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

you may be able to connect remotely without vga, see if the following is of any help.

How to Access a Windows Desktop From Your Tablet or Phone


----------



## A_D (May 29, 2006)

the above only allows for connection provided there is a network connection. I understand this would work for me only because i have a network KVM installed. I just thought someone could point me in the direction of a physical cable as not all of our servers are on the KVM


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi there,

If you need to project your Tablet or even a laptop into a computer monitor you may try a VGA adapter that's similar to this one. But you need the opposite, the only thing that I'd suggest and also practical is to have a spare VGA cable to connect to your Server's monitor to that you won't have to unplug any VGA cables connected to the KVM.

Another thing.... might be good to have a spare cable. :grin:


> The network kvm had a few issues recently (due to faulty cable)...tried a different one which worked fine.....awaiting replacement..


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Phones and tablets don't have video inputs. They have video outputs, usually HDMI. 

Unless I misread what you are trying to do. Keep a spare monitor on hand. A small 17" LCD is easily portable.


----------

